
Apple TV 4: Gaming and Siri will be major focuses - happyscrappy
http://9to5mac.com/2015/08/31/apple-tv-gaming-siri-bluetooth-remote/
======
Jun8
Forget about deep gaming integration, I need something as simple as the
ability to perform searches on all (or at least on 2-3) content providers at
once. Right now, when using the (horribly designed) Remote App on an iPad, I
have to search HBO Go, Netflix, and Hulu _separately_ and the app doesn't even
remember the last search.

~~~
ascagnel_
The current Apple TV is one of the worst devices in this case. Quite a few
others support cross-service searching, including the Roku and Xbox One
(depending on which price range you're looking at).

------
joezydeco
I wonder if there's a certain amount of rumor leakage on AppleTV coming in the
next week or so to deflate the expectations about a unified streaming TV
service.

Seems like the OTA networks wouldn't budge, so there's nothing to announce
there. _But look over here...games!_

